# Pictus cat w/ eating disorder



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I've had my cat for about a month now, and it decided to snack on quite a few fry as my molly was giving birth. I wasn't home, and was unaware that she was ready to give birth, but she was fairly large and I only saved about 10 fry.
That was a few days ago, and now she's eating every bit of food that she can get at that's dropped in the aquarium. (Just flake food; I have nothing else at the moment.)
Her stomach is slightly smaller than a nickel in diameter at the moment. 
I honestly would've stopped it sooner, but I was away from home. 
(They obviously overfed while I was away.)
Anyhow, I removed her from the main tank and gave her her own space for now.
Is there anything I can do for her, other than fast her for a few days?
I'm a bit afraid that she has a large case of indigestion after that fry meal.

I'll try getting pictures if possible, though I might not be able to get them until tomorrow.
Edit:: She's about 2-3 inches long, if that helps you get an idea of what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

If a fish is hungry, it's going to eat. Leave the poor thing alone and keep up with regular feedings.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

pictus eat a lot at work they gobble up all the food before everything else and get huge stomachs.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Yes they will eat stuff very fast. They love shrimp pellets, mine will eat 5-6 pellets at a time.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Okay, cool....
Thanks guys. I was kinda afraid she was going to eat herself to death~
She's never eaten like this before, otherwise I'd have no problem with it.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine eat all the trap door snails I had in the tank. LOL. I also made the mistake of putting some guppies in during the day time. He must have thought it was feeding time because the next day all the guppies were gone. The next time I put guppies in at night with the lights out so he wouldn't think he was being fed and they all lived. he never touched them. lesson learned.LOL


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Lol. Sounds like something that a Pictus would do. They eat whatever they can fit in thier mouth.


----------

